# How do I safely test fire a handgun?



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have several handguns, both revolver and semi-auto, that I would like to test fire from a safe distance. Just in case. Something I could build myself, or what? I don't think holding them in a vise-like fixture would be good. Something that would allow them to move slightly as they recoil. Any ideas??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Put on safty glasses. Put in ear plugs and a set of muffs over the top. Put a good leather glove on your shooting hand. Load gun. Find a tree the right size and throw your hand around it and let her rip. Naw just kidding ya..
They make stands that you can clamp your gun in and fire it from a distance if you so choose. They use them to test for accuracy with out the human element involed. They are a little pricy. Here's one.
http://bullshootersightingin.com/pistol.htm


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Put on safty glasses. Put in ear plugs and a set of muffs over the top. Put a good leather glove on your shooting hand. Load gun. Find a tree the right size and throw your hand around it and let her rip. Naw just kidding ya..
> They make stands that you can clamp your gun in and fire it from a distance if you so choose. They use them to test for accuracy with out the human element involed. They are a little pricy. Here's one.
> http://bullshootersightingin.com/pistol.htm


I've done that before with a rifle except it was through the crotch of two trees that fused and it was without the glove. I couldn't afford a fancy rest when I was little.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Test firing?*

The question that immediately comes to mind is, "Why?"

What makes you suspect that sopmething is wrong, or apt to be wrong? Nearly any firearm sold today has already been test fired prior to leaving the factory.

Old guns should be checked by a competent gunsmith for flaws or damage. Otherwise, modern arms intended for smokeless powder may be considered safe to fire. As in any case, shooting glasses and ear protection should be utilized.

Bob Wright


----------

